# Senior Year in high school...



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Im about to start my senior year in 10 days and I am starting to freak out. I have a few friends, a few acquintances, but the thing is idk if they will be in my classes or not. So far I talked to 2 of my friends and one of them is in one of my classes and the other is in none. I know im probablly over reacting, but ever since last year, where I had a class where I did not talk to a single person and always had trouble finding a group to work on a project(thank god we didnt have many projects) and another class where I talked to a few people but my anxiety was extreme(it was mostly seniors and I was a junior). I am pretty confident that I will do fine in most of my classes, but there is one class on my list that I am freaking out about: AP Macro/Gov. I only have one friend that is taking it as well, but chances of him being in my class are 25% lol and im too scared to call him. It is also a class where we will go on 1-2 field trips and have a few group projects *shrug*. The reason i am scared is because last year both of the classes listed above were AP, thus I have been conditioned to think negatively of them.

Now that my rant is over , how was your senior year in high school?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm sorry about your situation Johnny1234. Hopefully this senior semester turns out a little bit more well for you. I hope so. 

Anyway my own senior year in high school was pretty painful. I don't really want to share. Sorry.

Anyway, hope you are doing well and good luck with your last HS year.

Gerard


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: re: Senior Year in high school...*



glas said:


> I'm starting my last year too. The first 3 years went by quickly, I'm ashamed to go back and have everyone see me, I wish I could change schools. I don't have any friends to keep me company in any of my classes. I think I'll have friends this year though, the only people who would readily accept me into their groups last year were the emo kids and druggies... I attract the weirdest people. Maybe I'll give them a chance this year. Oh yeah, I'll have to worry about college on top of everything. Well I'm just glad I have 3 years of hell behind me.
> 
> "Find a partner"
> "Introduce yourself"
> ...


haha. Yea, its all about group work isnt it? Jeez, I wish people would be more independent and work on their own sometimes.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Group works sucks! After about 10 years of it in schools, I think I finally grew apathetic to the whole thing last year. I just let the smart people do it all...or, if I happen to be good at the subject, I fake being dumb! Even fake ignorance is bliss!

Nah, seriously, I still hate group work, but the way I see it, every teacher is apparently INCESSANT on piling group work on, so I began to take a "who cares?" attitude towards it, and I got a lot better at it. Especially last year, I got pretty good at displaying that attitude while still doing my work. I think the group sees that, and both likes you more because you're not taking it too seriously, but also respects that you're still willing to do your share, and it all works out in the end, at least for me. If only I was good at the independant-work subjects! (see, MATH) Instead, I'm stuck with all of the SOCIAL classes (history, psych, english)!

As a sidenote, I didn't think AP English last year was terribly bad...just a LOT of writing...and I took AP Lit and Psych this year. I dunno how those will go, but I never thought AP classes were bad- they're just overpriced, overworked, overexaggerated classes worth college cred!


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re:*



Jack said:


> Group works sucks! After about 10 years of it in schools, I think I finally grew apathetic to the whole thing last year. I just let the smart people do it all...or, if I happen to be good at the subject, I fake being dumb! Even fake ignorance is bliss!
> 
> Nah, seriously, I still hate group work, but the way I see it, every teacher is apparently INCESSANT on piling group work on, so I began to take a "who cares?" attitude towards it, and I got a lot better at it. Especially last year, I got pretty good at displaying that attitude while still doing my work. I think the group sees that, and both likes you more because you're not taking it too seriously, but also respects that you're still willing to do your share, and it all works out in the end, at least for me. If only I was good at the independant-work subjects! (see, MATH) Instead, I'm stuck with all of the SOCIAL classes (history, psych, english)!
> 
> As a sidenote, I didn't think AP English last year was terribly bad...just a LOT of writing...and I took AP Lit and Psych this year. I dunno how those will go, but I never thought AP classes were bad- they're just overpriced, overworked, overexaggerated classes worth college cred!


The classes themself are not bad - its the people in them :stu


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

the most positive thing I can tell you is that it's a breeze and it really does fly by, so try to enjoy it as much as possible


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime (Jun 10, 2007)

My senior year is maybe worse than my junior year. Now I'm in my last year of high school.

I think I started to suffer from SA since I was a kid. I'm not really sure. But it wasn't so bad until early this year. I was extremely lonely as a junior but now I have a few friends. 

Last year was a confusing year for me. I started to feel socially rejected. I started to feel lonely. I tried to be cool and tried to join the 'cool kids' group. Now when I think about that back I feel stupid. But I didn't feel so nervous to socialize. I had to do a few presentations and they were quite fine.

This year is very different. SA took control over me from January to June. I was extremely nervous in all kinds of social situations. All the presentations that I did were nightmares. Now I'm gradually improving.


----------



## op123 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re:*



Jack said:


> Group works sucks! After about 10 years of it in schools, I think I finally grew apathetic to the whole thing last year. I just let the smart people do it all...or, if I happen to be good at the subject, I fake being dumb! Even fake ignorance is bliss!
> 
> Nah, seriously, I still hate group work, but the way I see it, every teacher is apparently INCESSANT on piling group work on, so I began to take a "who cares?" attitude towards it, and I got a lot better at it. Especially last year, I got pretty good at displaying that attitude while still doing my work. I think the group sees that, and both likes you more because you're not taking it too seriously, but also respects that you're still willing to do your share, and it all works out in the end, at least for me. If only I was good at the independant-work subjects! (see, MATH) Instead, I'm stuck with all of the SOCIAL classes (history, psych, english)!
> 
> As a sidenote, I didn't think AP English last year was terribly bad...just a LOT of writing...and I took AP Lit and Psych this year. I dunno how those will go, but I never thought AP classes were bad- they're just overpriced, overworked, overexaggerated classes worth college cred!


i'm like you, i am VERY good at acting like it doesnt bother me, since i've pretty much been acting to cover up my insecurities my entire life. I think thats a good way to get through a group project but its not a good way to approach life in general because in the end, you know how you really are and acting is just too hard to keep up for the rest of your life.


----------



## op123 (Aug 23, 2007)

oh yea, and you should introduce yourself to the people sitting around you on the very first day...as hard as that may seem its the only way to get things started. Just ask them what their name is nonchalantly and do the whole handshake thing and tell them yours. At least if they know your name they might ask you for help or something and start a conversation. You should try to converse with somebody even if its meaningless "how bout that weather" type of talk. Dont let somebody's stereotype stop you from talking to them. Some of my most "true" friends were from crowds completely different than what i hung out with. Typically the really nice people are the ones that are not jocks/preps, which unfortunately seems to rule our country.

If you dont do this on the first day, its going to get increasingly more difficult to meet people in that class. So more or less, you HAVE to do it the first day because if you dont you will feel like the loser sitting in the back and thats what people will think of you and then you definitely wont want to talk to people.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey I started school 3 days ago and its great! I actually do know someone in that class, an old friend from the swim team. Other classes are good as well. Thx for the replies!


----------



## flewnifowneazzz (Aug 28, 2007)

wow... guess what... I guess we have similar problems. I have just started senior school last July and I found out that I don't have any close friends in my class!!! All of my close friends are on the other class and they have friend while I have to stuck here alone all YEAR!! I want to move school... huhu....
but few weeks ago, I finally got to be close with few people, and it feels better. lol. but I still get lonely b coz there isn't any real close friend yet/.
You don't have to worry about the group works. You just choose a group where there are calm people, and just said "can I be in your group? " that's all you need to say. 
I actually want to have as many group work, to have more chance talking to people, and who knows, maybe someday one of them can be close friends. (I hope so)


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

flewnifowneazzz said:


> wow... guess what... I guess we have similar problems. I have just started senior school last July and I found out that I don't have any close friends in my class!!! All of my close friends are on the other class and they have friend while I have to stuck here alone all YEAR!! I want to move school... huhu....
> but few weeks ago, I finally got to be close with few people, and it feels better. lol. but I still get lonely b coz there isn't any real close friend yet/.
> You don't have to worry about the group works. You just choose a group where there are calm people, and just said "can I be in your group? " that's all you need to say.
> I actually want to have as many group work, to have more chance talking to people, and who knows, maybe someday one of them can be close friends. (I hope so)


Wow you're 15 and youre a senior? You must be pretty smart.

Anyways, it turns out that it gets a little akward sometimes between me and my friend lol. I dont know what it is about group work that I am so scared of. I keep imagining that everyone would think im such a loser because I have to ask to be in the group. I am also afraid of rejection, I would just die. And the ironic thing is that I made a great friend last year, by saying "Can I be in your group?" I even prefer talking in front of the class to getting into groups with people I dont know. But Ill have to work on that.


----------

